# Bridge plans



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

My next project will be a scratch built Howe Truss bridge about 40" long and it needs to be hinged on one end. Is there a good source for plans?


Lou


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Garden Textures. I have a 10 year old truss bridge from them that was doing very well until a tree fell on it during our drought. Actually supported the tree but I did have to redo a couple of the bays.


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

There is some info here in my build thread. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Also I just did a google search and found a lot of info. From there, I wound up dpoing my own drawings/plans using some of the different elements in the designs I found. I'm still working on my bridge and haven't finishe dit yet. Took a bit of a break from it to do other things. Plus I'm waiting for a buddy of mine to finish making me some alunimum angle blocks.


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. That's just what I was looking for. I am going to cut the wood myself. Is cedar a good choice? I am also going to build a depot from plans I found from a July 2011 Model Railroader. This will be a big build. Both the bridge and depot will be in 1:20. My plan on the depot will be to build it board by board with a interior and LED light as it will be battery powered. At lest that's the idea.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Cedar is just fine. 

I earlier posted Garden Texture as a great place to get plans because I've built quite a few of their structures and have found them overly strong and easy to customize. Since then I remembered another resource. Brewer Plans http://www.brewerplans.com/bridges.htm also has plans plus helpful hints.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope you searched out the thread I posted on the Howe Truss bridge that was restored in Oregon: *Howe Truss RR Bridge Restored*
I posted a lot of detail pics...
Russ


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Russ. the photos will be a big help.


----------

